# pregnant cat?



## Kathe (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello. I am new to the site. I am here on behalf of a friend. Her cat gave birth on March 27th of this year. She and the kittens live outdoors. There has been a Tom cat showing interest in the mother cat in the past few days. My friend is wondering if it is too late to isolate the mother. She had been planning to spay mother after weaning the kittens. She didn't realize the cat could go into heat so soon. How soon will she know if the cat is pregnant again? I have been told the cat shouldn't be spayed before weaning her kittens and drying up the milk. Is my friend likely to be in for a second litter and immediate isolation before her cat can finally be spayed? What would you do in this situation? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The mother can be spayed anyday really. Many females who go through a c-section are spayed at the same time and they're still able to feed their kittens. The problem is that the kittens have to be separated from the mother while she's spayed which means the owner has to keep them warm and fed. Quite easy to solve though. All that's needed is kitten formula and a warm place for the kittens.

Your friend should call a vet now and ask when they think it's most suitable to spay the mother but as I said, technically it can be done anytime. The milk won't go away just because she's spayed.


----------

